# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Laxeerpillen gebruik

## -Rosa

*[quote=mOuS;3619]hOii.. Ik ben pas 12 en ik wil graag laxeerpillen gaan slikken. Maar ik weet niet of je ze al kunt krijgen als je pas 12 bent. Weet iemand vanaf hoe oud je ze kunt krijgen? Alvast bedankt..!![/quote]*


*Heey! ik heb ze vandaag gekocht bij de kruidvat voor 1.65. Je moet het gewoon bij de kassa juffrouw vragen en ze geeft ze mee.*

* Maar nu heb ik nog een vraag; Hoeveel tabletten per dag? Weet iemand dat? En hoe lang duurt het voor het effect komt?*
*Ik hoop dat een van jullie een andwoord heeft*

*xxx rosa*

----------


## anoniem99

> *[quote=mOuS;3619]hOii.. Ik ben pas 12 en ik wil graag laxeerpillen gaan slikken. Maar ik weet niet of je ze al kunt krijgen als je pas 12 bent. Weet iemand vanaf hoe oud je ze kunt krijgen? Alvast bedankt..!!*



*Heey! ik heb ze vandaag gekocht bij de kruidvat voor 1.65. Je moet het gewoon bij de kassa juffrouw vragen en ze geeft ze mee.*

*Maar nu heb ik nog een vraag; Hoeveel tabletten per dag? Weet iemand dat? En hoe lang duurt het voor het effect komt?*
*Ik hoop dat een van jullie een andwoord heeft*

*xxx rosa* [/quote]



Heee ik zou zeker geen laxeerpillen nemen, en zeker niet op je 12de!!!!!

----------

